# Test Poll Test



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

Test voting poll


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

Voted


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 3, 2017)

I votered.


----------



## wild west (Apr 3, 2017)

Is the ability to view results going to remain in the official poll? It may influence other voters decisions.


----------



## canuck38 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2017)

Pictures are too small, but I voted anyway.


Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 3, 2017)

Ticked and clicked, looks like it's working.

Agree with Wild West about poll results influencing via popular vote.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Ticked and clicked, looks like it's working.
> 
> Agree with Wild West about poll results influencing via popular vote.


They always had the "View Results", but it never lets you know who made what, so it never mattered.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

Unfortunately there is no way to hide the pol results. As Bear mentioned there won't be any information on who submitted what. If everyone plays by the rules and no one says "hey that's mine" it's all good. 

Even the judges at large won't know whose is whose! That's also why the judges will remain anonymous, to avoid outside influence. 

The official voting poll for the march Throwdown should be up tomorrow morning. With all the great entries it's going to take me more time to get everything posted.


----------



## b-one (Apr 3, 2017)

I sure hope I didn't waste my vote.:biggrin:


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Pictures are too small, but I voted anyway.
> 
> 
> Bear


What pictures?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> What pictures?


I am assuming he didn't see any, I know I don't see any pictures.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 3, 2017)

don't know what I voted for...  but I evened it up...  :biggrin:


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 3, 2017)

I broke the tie!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am assuming he didn't see any, I know I don't see any pictures.


Yeah, I'm thinking it's Bear humor. I'm a little slow tonight..
I vote for the underdog.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> don't know what I voted for...  but I evened it up...  :biggrin:



Ya alls are voting to send me on an all paid expense trip to all the BBQ joints in the world. It's a win win for me either way!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 3, 2017)

Yup, your on your way, Case.  First stop? Crazy [emoji]128540[/emoji]?

Can't wait to have a look see at the entries.

Mark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> Yup, your on your way, Case.  First stop? Crazy [emoji]128540[/emoji]?
> 
> Can't wait to have a look see at the entries.
> 
> Mark



Get your drool napkins ready!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Get your drool napkins ready!


I am ready, I am hungry.  

I want to see these.


----------



## dls1 (Apr 3, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> What pictures?


X2


----------



## dcarch (Apr 3, 2017)

No pictures?

I am filibustering.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

dcarch said:


> No pictures?
> 
> I am filibustering.  :33:



If I'd posted pictures I'd never have won!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just wanted to make sure the poll function was working. Last time I did a poll it didn't. 

Figured it out.  The official voting thread goes live tomorrow! 

Get out your drool bibs! We have a great line up of dishes! 

I may have to make a new rule that SMF has to fly me out to sample each entry!


----------



## sauced (Apr 3, 2017)

Voted...it worked


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 3, 2017)

Somethings wrong with the poll, I could only vote once!  LOL!

Mike


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 3, 2017)

Ha!!! Tied it up at 50/50.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> *Yeah, I'm thinking it's Bear humor. *I'm a little slow tonight..
> I vote for the underdog.


Yup---Dang Bear!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta watch him!!

Bear


----------

